# Walleye places



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

What are some good spots for walleye or saugye in central ohio? Thanks for any suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Indian Lake has a good number of decent saugeye


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Walleye : CJ Brown in Springfield
Saugeye : Indian, Alum, Hoover, & Buckeye


----------

